# It's now official. Obama supports child rape



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 23, 2015)

Obama is commander in chief and has to take responsibility for this though naturally he won't.



> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/21/w...-ignore-afghan-allies-abuse-of-boys.html?_r=1
> 
> sep 20 2015  Rampant sexual abuse of children has long been a problem in Afghanistan, particularly among armed commanders who dominate much of the rural landscape and can bully the population. The practice is called bacha bazi, literally “boy play,” and American soldiers and Marines have been instructed not to intervene — in some cases, not even when their Afghan allies have abused boys on military bases, according to interviews and court records
> 
> ...


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 23, 2015)

All part of the liberal war on  children. They  got abortion legalized and now want to legalize child rape.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 23, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> All part of the liberal war on  children. They  got abortion legalized and now want to legalize child rape.


Have we stopped anything that you like?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 23, 2015)

Obama’s response when asked what his definition of sin is: “Being out of alignment with my values.”
- Does that mean if the Muslim practice of having sex with little boys is ‘in alignment with his values’, that this act is NOT one of sin and is thus acceptable? (Remember, US troops are being told to ignore this overseas because ‘it is a different culture there'. So pedophilia is OK if it is part of someone’s culture?)


----------



## Misty (Sep 23, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Obama is commander in chief and has to take responsibility for this though naturally he won't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obama introduced his daughters to a protector of pedophiles, the pope.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 23, 2015)

Probably one of the reasons he told the troops to overlook it was because there is not a Status of Forces Agreement with them that allows the troops to enforce law.


----------



## Brain357 (Sep 23, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Obama is commander in chief and has to take responsibility for this though naturally he won't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know this wasn't also being done under bush?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 23, 2015)

The only thing official is that you're an idiot.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 23, 2015)

Actually, I bothered to actually read the whole article and found out that I was right.

There are no agreements that allow U.S. troops to act when they see something like this going on, all they can do is report it to the Afghan authorities (who more than likely will do nothing).

The captain in question DID have to leave Afghanistan and later left the military, as well as a Sgt. 1st Class was forced to retire over an incident where they beat the stuffing out of an Afghan commander after hearing about how he had abused kids.  And, good order and discipline in the military prohibits vigilantism.


The only exception where the troops are allowed to intervene is when rape is being used as a war crime.

See how much more sense it all makes when you read the whole article?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Sep 23, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > All part of the liberal war on  children. They  got abortion legalized and now want to legalize child rape.
> ...


what about Harry Reid? Isnt he into this too?


----------



## whitehall (Sep 23, 2015)

It's bad enough that the muslem homosexual pedophiles prey on little boys but our own Military personnel are disciplined for interfering. You can stop cruelty to a freaking animal but not a boy.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 23, 2015)

whitehall said:


> It's bad enough that the muslem homosexual pedophiles prey on little boys but our own Military personnel are disciplined for interfering. You can stop cruelty to a freaking animal but not a boy.



It isn't "interfering" when 2 of our soldiers take matters into their own hands and beat someone severely.  That is called vigilantism, and it isn't allowed under the UCMJ.

Like it or not, we don't have a Status of Forces Agreement that allows our troops to enforce the law, the only time they can intervene is when rape is being used as a war crime.

Yeah...............there were things that I thought were pretty wrong when I was traveling in the ME, but, because it's their culture and nation, I had no right to say anything because I had to abide by the laws and customs of the land.

And let me tell you...............there are MANY things that we do as Americans day to day that can be offensive in public in the ME.


----------



## BlindBoo (Sep 23, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I bothered to actually read the whole article and found out that I was right.
> 
> There are no agreements that allow U.S. troops to act when they see something like this going on, all they can do is report it to the Afghan authorities (who more than likely will do nothing).
> 
> ...



Thanks for ruining a perfectly good Fauxrageous rant.............Impeach that Muslim anyway!


----------



## boedicca (Sep 23, 2015)

Unbelievable.

Young men on college campuses are expelled without due process if some drunk girls later regrets having consensual sex....

but, our Armed Services Personnel who witness Real Rapes and Child Abuse are just supposed to play Officer Barbrady.

Nice Transformation you Progs have managed...right into the gutter.


----------



## bendog (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, I'm disappointed.  I thought this thread would have something to do with Obama welcoming the Pope.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 23, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Young men on college campuses are expelled without due process if some drunk girls later regrets having consensual sex....
> 
> ...



The troops are over there for military purposes, NOT for police purposes.

But...............go ahead and keep bitching.


----------



## boedicca (Sep 23, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Unbelievable.
> ...




Any country which tells its soldiers to ignore a supposed ally raping a child has totally lost its way.

Any human being who feels this way is similarly lost.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 23, 2015)

Misty said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is commander in chief and has to take responsibility for this though naturally he won't.
> ...


Fascinating.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 23, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I bothered to actually read the whole article and found out that I was right.
> 
> There are no agreements that allow U.S. troops to act when they see something like this going on, all they can do is report it to the Afghan authorities (who more than likely will do nothing).
> 
> ...





whitehall said:


> It's bad enough that the muslem homosexual pedophiles prey on little boys but our own Military personnel are disciplined for interfering. You can stop cruelty to a freaking animal but not a boy.





ABikerSailor said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > It's bad enough that the muslem homosexual pedophiles prey on little boys but our own Military personnel are disciplined for interfering. You can stop cruelty to a freaking animal but not a boy.
> ...





boedicca said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Young men on college campuses are expelled without due process if some drunk girls later regrets having consensual sex....
> 
> ...



_“…the world is in greater peril from those who tolerate or encourage evil than from those who actually commit it.”_—Albert Einstein​
  What would Einstein think of how the world has become, where, when one observes a great evil taking place, and acts to put a stop to it, one will be punished for so doing?

  But then, under the society we now have, under the administration we now have, raping little boys is apparently not seen as being as great an evil as being _“homophobic”_ and _“pedophobic”_.

  This is where modern wrong-wing LGBpbWTF “morality” is leading us.


----------



## Syriusly (Sep 23, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> All part of the liberal war on  children. They  got abortion legalized and now want to legalize child rape.



Shooter.

Who wants to legalize child rape?

So far all you have posted is an article that points out a deplorable practice that apparently predates the United States- that we are not stopping- just as we are not stopping female circumcision and many other deplorable practices around the world.

So tell me- who do you imagine in that tiny bigoted head- wants to legalize child rape?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 23, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Any country which tells its soldiers to ignore a supposed ally raping a child has totally lost its way.
> 
> Any human being who feels this way is similarly lost.



  Going down the path of moral degradation, I have to think that there is a point past which one forfeits one's humanity.

  Clearly, we are here discussing things that are well beyond that point.  Not just raping a child, but objecting in any way to anyone acting to protect that child.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 23, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Who wants to legalize child rape?
> ·
> ·​So tell me- who do you imagine in that tiny bigoted head- wants to legalize child rape?



  To defend the punishment of someone for acting to stop a great evil, puts you on the side of those who wanted to commit that evil.

  Is it truly bigoted to observe that you seem much more sympathetic to the child rapist than to the man who tried to stop him, or to discuss what that clearly indicates about your own character?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 23, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> [
> The troops are over there for military purposes, NOT for police purposes.



HAHAHA.  Did you really say that???   You libs are desperate but then i can see why.  How can you defend a president who supports child rape.?


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 23, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > All part of the liberal war on  children. They  got abortion legalized and now want to legalize child rape.
> ...



All democrats support queers and the priest scandal proved that 99% of queers are pedophiles so that proves democrats support child rape.  Next question.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 25, 2015)

Like I said, we have no ability to enforce the laws over there because we're not there in a police capacity, and there are no provisions for the treaty allowing us over there to do so either.

It's not that we won't do something, it's that we CAN'T.  The SOFA treaty has to be accepted by the host country, or no dice.

And..............as it's been noted further up, it's part of their culture like female genital mutilation is part of some of Africa's culture, and we can't do anything about it.  One of the first things that I heard when I stopped in the ME was "women are for breeding, boys are for pleasure".

Best solution?  Pull all our troops out and bring them home.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Sep 25, 2015)

ABikerSailor said:


> Like I said, we have no ability to enforce the laws over there because we're not there in a police capacity, and there are no provisions for the treaty allowing us over there to do so either.
> .



BS - that's not the reason.  This green beret was discharged because Obama supports child rape and since he's CIC, the military has to go along.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Sep 28, 2015)

ShootSpeeders said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, we have no ability to enforce the laws over there because we're not there in a police capacity, and there are no provisions for the treaty allowing us over there to do so either.
> ...



Guess you have never served in the military, because if you did, you would see how wrong your statement is.

Thanks for the guidance, civilian................


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 28, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> Young men on college campuses are expelled without due process if some drunk girls later regrets having consensual sex....
> 
> ...


And gaybiker likes it there.


----------

